# Corsair 600T H100 Question.



## xGamerx (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I just bought a new gaming rig, used a Corsair 600T case, H100 Cpu Cooler, Asus rampage Iv formula Mobo, Hx 1050 Psu.

Setup the H100 radiator at the top of the case and 2 Corsair sf 120 quiet fans above pushing air down into the case though the radiator. Had no cooling problems Until I started playing Counter Strike Source for long periods, the Psu fan would Start Revving up very loudly (sounds like a jet taking off inside my Case shortly then would turn off) which wasn't that bad only lasts a few seconds and only comes on every 10 minutes or so. 

I want to get rid of the annoying noise though and I think i need better aiflow managment. 600t dosn't support push/pull because the Ram in the mobo is too close to the radiator dosn't support 120m fans undereath..
So my question is if anyone is familiar with 600T and H100 can you possibly useing 120x20mm thin fans inside case and pull outside case? I have corsair domintaor Ram and there is little room between that and the radiator?

If there is any other way around this problem please let me know.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Liquid cooling offers no advantage for normal users and that unit is somewhat of a nightmare for efficient cooling. All heated air needs to be vented to the rear and outside of the case.
If you have a good quality PSU, and the heat from the CPU cooler is causing the PSU fan to increase RPM, you need to rethink the CPU cooling choice.
Have you considered using the OEM heatsink/fan?


----------



## xGamerx (Apr 4, 2011)

I actually have no problem with the H100, execpt the fact that I cant figure out how to exhaust the air because the 600T cant fit a push pull exaust, so i was wondering what everyone else does? Replaceing h100 would probably be the last resort, i really like it's quiet and stays fairly cool just the hot air is stuck inside the case it seems like.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The 600T comes with a 120mm rear exhaust. Is it installed?
How is the power supply oriented? Should be placed such that the fan is drawing air in the bottom and pushing it out the rear.
On what type of surface is the PC resting? A carpeted surface will often block the bottom intakes.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

xGamerx said:


> 2 Corsair sf 120 quiet fans above pushing air down into the case though the radiator.


Can't you flip these fans upside down so they pull air through the radiator and exhaust it out the top?


----------

